# Colonic irrigation in London?



## Lola1

Hi

I've been thinking about trying colonic irrigation and was wondering whether anyone could recommend a good practitioner in London or Surrey?

Thanks

Lola x


----------



## karenanna

Lola - my friend used the Dove spa in Reigate Surrey http://dv1-px.rtrk.co.uk/Colonic-Hydrotherapy-C50.aspx

KA xxx

/links


----------



## brownie0529

I had one done at The Bodyworks Practice in Banstead.  Really nice experience, clean, and professional.


----------



## vanessa1

Hi Lola,
I did a fertility juice boost detox in February for 5 days. They specialise in juicing, colonic irrigation and all sorts of other therapies. They are based in Rudgwick, west Sussex and you can go there just for treatments. They aren't far from Surrey. The clinic is called Simply Healing centre, google them for more info. There colonic therapists are very very good, highly professional and experienced.

You may have found somewhere else by now but if not do look them up, I highly recommend them especially as a boost, before any treatment.

Best wishes,
Vanessa


----------

